# D-Aspartic Acid (DAA) ?



## TJTJ (Feb 24, 2012)

I would like to know what dosage you all use DAA? Best time to ingest? And I welcome any other information you'd like to add about this supplement. 

I read "D-aspartic acid is a nonessential amino acid that plays an important  role in the neuroendocrine system and development of the nervous system.

While it is less bioavailable than *http://purebulk.com/l-aspartic-acid*L-aspartic acid, recent research indicates D-aspartic acid plays a role in regulating  the release and synthesis of testosterone. It has become a popular  dietary supplement among strength athletes like bodybuilders and  weightlifters attempting to boost sports performance...In laboratory studies D-aspartic acid was shown to support luteinizing  hormone (LH) production and subsequent testosterone release. LH is  involved in the synthesis of testosterone."

"For bodybuilders and performance athletes a 1/2 level teaspoon  (approximately 1926 milligrams) two or three times per day (totaling  about 4 grams to 6 grams per day) between meals is sufficient." 

The site goes on to say "Do not take more than suggested serving or for longer than eight continuous weeks without at least four weeks off."

So this sounds like it would be perfect for a 4week cycle and 4week PCT. If One were to include this supplement, do you recommend to use it at the start of day one of an eight week cycle? I would think so. 

Thoughts?


----------



## TJTJ (Feb 25, 2012)

bump


----------



## Vibrant (Feb 25, 2012)

Don't have an answer for your questions bro but I will be using it my pct. I will be using testforceV2 and I will be following the recommended directions.


----------



## TJTJ (Feb 25, 2012)

And at what dosage? Time of day? Before or after a meal or before a workout. What do the directions of the product say?


----------



## ryansm (Feb 25, 2012)

3 grams nothing more since it can raise prog levels, dosage timing isn't important but some do experience stomach discomfort so taken with a fat sometimes helps


----------



## Vibrant (Feb 25, 2012)

Im going to take 2 scoops of the testforcev2 per day. Its from patrick arnold and I decided to give it a try over other plain daa supps.

check out its write up:

*TestForce 2: The latest from Patrick Arnold                 *

  *E-Pharm Test Force 2: Formula Write Up and ETA
Introducing E-Pharm Test Force 2*


TestForce2 contains the most soluble form of d-aspartic acid combined  with another remarkable amino acid known as sarcosine. This combination  provides results clearly superior to other d-aspartic acid product  formulations.  




In case you aren???t aware, d-aspartic acid is the hottest supplement  ingredient on the market right now. It has more scientific literature  supporting its ability to act as a natural regulator of anabolic hormone  (i.e. testosterone, growth hormone) release in the body than any  supplement ingredient EVER. And E-Pharm was the company to bring you the  premium form of d-aspartic acid ??? d-aspartate calcium chelate. This  form is more than 75 times as water soluble as regular d-aspartic acid  and soluble over a wide pH range. This ensures the most rapid and  complete absorption possible.    


And now E-Pharm has taken the lead in d-aspartic acid technology again  with the patent pending addition of the amino acid sarcosine.   




Please allow me to explain why the inclusion of sarcosine is so vital to getting the most out of d-aspartic acid.    

Why Sarcosine? 

Let me start with some background. When d-aspartic acid (DAA) is  ingested it is absorbed into the body and taken up preferentially by  endocrine tissues such as the hypothalamus, pituitary, and testicles.  There it stimulates the activity of what are known as NMDA receptors.  NMDA receptors are located on neurons and they regulate neuronal  activity. DAA binds to a specific docking site (receptor) located on the  NMDA receptor known as NMDA binding site.  



In the hypothalamus the stimulation of NMDA receptors leads to the  production of gonadotropin releasing hormone (GnRH). GnRH then  stimulates the pituitary gland to release luteinizing hormone (LH) and  follicle stimulating hormone (FSH). LH and FSH then in turn travel to  the testicles to initiate the process of steroidogenesis, which leads  eventually to the release of testosterone into the blood stream.  Stimulation of NMDA receptors in the hypothalamus also leads to the  release of growth hormone releasing hormone (GHRH) which in turn  promotes the release of growth hormone from the pituitary gland.   


So the key here is the NMDA receptor. The more you activate this  receptor in the hypothalamus the greater the release of GnRH and GHRH,  and ultimately testosterone and growth hormone.   



The NMDA receptor is somewhat unique in that it requires activaton by  two ligands (a ligand is like a ???key??? to a receptor). In the  hypothalamus the main ligand for the NMDA receptor is d-aspartic acid.  The secondary ligand (or co-activator) is the amino acid glycine. Both  DAA and glycine have specific binding sites on the NMDA receptor. These  sites are known as the NMDA binding site and the glycine binding site  respectively. Think of it this way - just like how firing a nuclear  missile requires two soldiers to turn two separate keys, so the NMDA  receptor requires binding by two ligands to initiate its influence on  the firing of a neuronal signal.   


So to review, administration of DAA leads to it???s uptake into the  hypothalamus and binding to the NMDA receptors there. And to activate  the NMDA receptor you also require adequate levels of ligands that bind  to the glycine site of the NMDA receptor. Now common sense would lead  one to assume that by ingesting supplemental amounts of glycine would  ensure that glycine site co-activation is ensured. However the  scientific literature has shown that this method has limited efficacy.  


The reason that glycine administration is not very effective at  stimulating NMDA activity is not completely straight forward, but one  reason is because it is efficiently removed from the synapses by the  reuptake regulator Glycine Transporter 1 (GT1).   



Interestingly, much of the science published on the subject of  stimulaton of NMDA receptor activity revolves around the theory that  NMDA receptor hypo-activity is a causative factor in schizophrenia. For  years scientists have been investigating ways to stimulate NMDA activity  as a means for treating schizophrenic patients. One of the most  effective strategies has been through targeting the GT1 protein. And one  of the most efficient means to do this is actually through  supplementation with sarcosine.   


Of course we aren???t concerned about treating schizophrenia here, what we  are concerned with is maximally stimulating natural production of  testosterone (or growth hormone) But the mechanism in question is  exactly the same for both purposes. By blocking the re-uptake of glycine  you increase the concentration of glycine in neuronal synapses, and  therefore increase the influence of NMDA upon nerve transmission. In  essence this is the exact way some anti-depressants (such as SSRIs)  work, except the goal there is to increase binding and activating of  serotonin or dopamine receptors, not NMDA receptors.   



Blocking glycine reuptake is not the only mechanism through which  sarcosine stimulates DAA activity. Sarcosine actually can itself bind to  the glycine binding site of NMDA receptors. In fact, it binds with a  higher affinity than even glycine. So basically it replaces glycine as  well as serves as its own reuptake inhibitor. It totally solves the  glycine co-activation issue in one shot.   


Knowing all these facts you can see why sarcosine produces a rather  dramatic effect on NMDA neuronal transmission compared to glycine  itself, or other endogenous ligands for the glycine receptor such as  d-serine.  

Conclusion 

To summarize, for d-aspartic acid to work to its maximum potential it  must be taken with an efficient stimulator of the glycine binding site  on the NMDA receptor. The most efficient non-drug stimulator we know of  is the natural amino acid sarcosine.  
TestForce2 contains 3 grams of d-aspartic acid (as d-aspartate calcium  chelate) and 3 grams of sarcosine per serving. It also is flavored with a  light fruit punch flavor and slightly sweetened to provide a very  pleasurable taste experience. It dissolves almost instantly.


So if you like d-aspartic acid you will love TestForce2. And if you were  one of the few ???non-responders??? to d-aspartic acid then you will also  love TestForce2 because you will no longer be a non-responder. You would  be a fool to settle for any other d-aspartic acid supplement.   

I got it from tgb supps:

E-Pharm TestForce 2 - TGB​


----------



## packers6211 (Feb 25, 2012)

I did tcf-1 by PP I got off Orbit last year. taste good and comes with dropper. I did once daily. Then now I'm on formula x by athletix. I shoot for two scoops a day. So far no negative sides. I take one morning then one post workout.


----------



## mooner (Feb 25, 2012)

good read.


----------



## Tuco (Feb 25, 2012)

I always incorporate Primaforce DAA in my pct protocol. I don't think it's completely necessary as long as you are taking the proper pct dependent on your cycle, clomid, hcg, etc. I still take it just because I read some good things about, I usually just dose as per the recommended dosage.


----------



## packers6211 (Feb 26, 2012)

I agree on the clomid. That shit help me last year when my trt got a lil to high and my estro went up. I started clomid and could see a big difference. HCG is what I'm looking into getting soon.


----------



## Vibrant (Feb 26, 2012)

packers6211 said:


> I agree on the clomid. That shit help me last year when my trt got a lil to high and my estro went up. I started clomid and could see a big difference. HCG is what I'm looking into getting soon.



 why would you take clomid if you are on trt? clomid is for pct.


----------



## PushAndPull (Feb 28, 2012)

I take 1.5g pre-workout.


----------



## packers6211 (Feb 28, 2012)

I only took it cause although I'm on trt, I add extra test. My levels stay around 600-750's where a year ago on trt and an idiot dr, it was btw 190-350. For a 32 yr old that sucked. I bought clomid to keep on hand in case any sides arose from the extra test. It was my first time playing around and learning. I got to feeling like crap out of now where and started trying out on dose daily of liquid Clomid, and with in three days I felt like the kooliad guy smashing into a brick wall. My Dr has me on 200mg shots, and I add enough to make 400mg weekly.


----------



## Vibrant (Feb 28, 2012)

packers6211 said:


> I only took it cause although I'm on trt, I add extra test. My levels stay around 600-750's where a year ago on trt and an idiot dr, it was btw 190-350. For a 32 yr old that sucked. I bought clomid to keep on hand in case any sides arose from the extra test. It was my first time playing around and learning. I got to feeling like crap out of now where and started trying out on dose daily of liquid Clomid, and with in three days I felt like the kooliad guy smashing into a brick wall. My Dr has me on 200mg shots, and I add enough to make 400mg weekly.



Sorry but that's not a good idea. When you take extra test, you need an ai not a serm. Clomid is a serm and specifically used for pct to restart natural production.


----------



## ThreeGigs (Feb 29, 2012)

Vibrant said:


> Im going to take 2 scoops of the testforcev2 per day. Its from patrick arnold and I decided to give it a try over other plain daa supps.
> 
> check out its write up:
> 
> ...



Sarcosine? Well, since I'm a male, and I'm over 40, I'll be staying far, far away from the stuff then:

Metabolomic Profiles Delineate Potential Role for Sarcosine in Prostate Cancer Progression


----------



## Bonesaw (Feb 29, 2012)

I'm taking Formula-X right now and its like day 10 and I dont feel anything.  I was finishing off an old bottle, about to start a new one along with some erase and see what happens.


----------



## packers6211 (Feb 29, 2012)

Vibrant said:


> Sorry but that's not a good idea. When you take extra test, you need an ai not a serm. Clomid is a serm and specifically used for pct to restart natural production.


 
Ok it is a serm but does it not lower estrogen levels? I know it does becuase being trt and my first DR having my doses of test going up and down like a roller coster, about killed me. I had my labs pulled on my own and saw how he had me going from the 200's then back up to 600 being highest. Then he got be back down to 200. I was very upset and the new dr even said he wasn't happy. Anyway all I know it I'm on trt with 200mg of test cyp. When he had me on letro. I couldn't see any difference over all feeling, but got depressed and felt like shit. So i decided to try cloimd and in three days My body went from feeling 90 yrs old to 18 again. I can't do pct really bc I'm always going to be on some form of test. Just asking for advice that if you think something else I should use when I'm test and start to feel like crap.


----------



## HereToStudy (Feb 29, 2012)

ryansm said:


> 3 grams nothing more since it can raise prog levels, dosage timing isn't important but some do experience stomach discomfort so taken with a fat sometimes helps



^Yep, I would stick to this dose and not push it. It certainly is not a "more is better" supplement. 

TJ, if you haven't picked up DAA yet, feel free to send me a PM and I will give you a discount for TCF-1.


----------



## Vibrant (Feb 29, 2012)

packers6211 said:


> Ok it is a serm but does it not lower estrogen levels? I know it does becuase being trt and my first DR having my doses of test going up and down like a roller coster, about killed me. I had my labs pulled on my own and saw how he had me going from the 200's then back up to 600 being highest. Then he got be back down to 200. I was very upset and the new dr even said he wasn't happy. Anyway all I know it I'm on trt with 200mg of test cyp. When he had me on letro. I couldn't see any difference over all feeling, but got depressed and felt like shit. So i decided to try cloimd and in three days My body went from feeling 90 yrs old to 18 again. I can't do pct really bc I'm always going to be on some form of test. Just asking for advice that if you think something else I should use when I'm test and start to feel like crap.




Bro you have a lot of reading to do.

If your estrogen levels are getting to high, you need an ai. arimidex, aromasin, or formerone.

Nolva also a serm is used in pct's and for gyno symptoms.

Clomid a serm, in males is only used in pct and to restart test production. 

And I'll repeat this one more time, since you are on trt, you have no use for clomid.


----------



## HereToStudy (Jun 7, 2012)

Coupons available for Primordial's DAA product, TCF-1. Hit up a rep!


----------



## nikos_ (Jul 25, 2012)

ok
which daa u like most?

primaforfe?
al nutrition?

smth else? which one?


----------



## ak1951 (Mar 15, 2013)

Hard Rhino has DAA at a good price...check it: D-Aspartic Acid (DAA) Pure Pharma Grade Powder


----------



## ak1951 (Mar 15, 2013)

Vibrant said:


> Bro you have a lot of reading to do.
> 
> If your estrogen levels are getting to high, you need an ai. arimidex, aromasin, or formerone.
> 
> ...


 A waist of good clomid...but what do you know...you're a giirrrlllll... Just kidding


----------



## packers6211 (Mar 15, 2013)

PNI Paragon (90 Caps)  This along with Atheltix formula x seem to be the best da products I tried out. I believe it to be the only otc test booster that actually showed results. It's still nothing like the real deal since I'm trt lol so I don't mess with it. But I stock to the recommended dose on the bottles. 



TJTJ said:


> I would like to know what dosage you all use DAA? Best time to ingest? And I welcome any other information you'd like to add about this supplement.
> 
> I read "D-aspartic acid is a nonessential amino acid that plays an important  role in the neuroendocrine system and development of the nervous system.
> 
> ...


----------



## VolcomX311 (Mar 18, 2013)

I've also read people who start DAA in the third week of their cycle (assuming it's a 4 week cycle), presumably so it kicks in sooner into PCT.  I haven't tried it myself, but it sounds good in theory.  I'm personally a fan of AI Sports bulk DAA Orbit Nutrition - Buy AI Sports DAA At A Discount.


----------



## VolcomX311 (Mar 18, 2013)

Vibrant said:


> Im going to take 2 scoops of the testforcev2 per day. Its from patrick arnold and I decided to give it a try over other plain daa supps.
> 
> check out its write up:
> 
> ...



Good read.  Learned something new.


----------



## bigcoachk (Mar 22, 2013)

I always use primaforce daa in my pct in congunction with my serm.  I think one scoop is 3 grams with breakfast.


----------



## Montego (Mar 27, 2013)

I prefer Purus Labs D-Pol. Great product. Normally take it first thing in the morning.


----------



## biggieschwole (Apr 8, 2013)

great info. here. Keep it coming


----------



## shawn79 (Apr 12, 2013)

hey what dose are u on for trt. im doing 600mg a mo for now..300mg every 2 weeks.....im just wondering if i should be takeing something for estro on the dose im on.....


----------



## snoopybaby (Apr 13, 2013)

good info


----------



## C3p0 (Apr 25, 2013)

I love DAA. My balls swell up and get real hard and I can tell my testosterone sky rockets. I take like 1 gram in the morning and 1 gram at night. My muscles are super tight while taking it and my aggression is up. Only works for about 2 weeks though.


----------



## JG160 (Apr 30, 2013)

D-Pol is the shit.  3 tabs 1-2 hrs before workouts.  Just came out with a powder to that i haven't tried yet.  Only test booster that works for me is DAA.  I believe the effective dose is 3.2 grams.


----------



## biggfoot70 (May 10, 2013)

I knew my test levels were low but I couldnt get into the doc.  I took daa pure for about a month and it worked great.  Libido returned to normal and I felt better on it.  The effect lasted for a couple months even after stopping it.  I finally got put on trt though.


----------

